# Hernia repair with Amyand Hernia - & Appendectomy



## Hulah (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello,
Our physician performed an "incarcerated right inguinal hernia repair;"  his report indicates the patient had a rare Amyand hernia which is an inguinal hernia with the presence of an appendix. 
He said to bill for the hernia repair and appendectomy.  I was wondering if anyone else has ever seen this? 
Not sure how to proceed with this one. 
Thank you
Hulah Gorby, CPC


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 3, 2016)

Per NCCI you may run into an issue as an incidental appendectomy of a normal appendix during another abdominal procedure is not separately reportable. Its a normal appendix (has not become inflamed or ruptured), its just moved into the wrong place due to the hernia.


----------

